
A lighter, easier and probably better alternative to JIRA - wrightandres
https://debugme.eu/
======
dozzie
How is it any better than Trac or Mantis?

~~~
wrightandres
It's a visual feedback tool which makes issue tracking and agile project
management a breeze.

So for me the best thing about DebugMe is the focus on the visuals. Their
tickets are containing an editable screenshot and all the information your
front-end developers need to fix the problems: the browser version, the screen
resolution, the plugins used in the browser and the operation system too. Bugs
and issues are also reported where they occur: live on-site. This makes it
(compared to JIRA) super easy to report issues, give website feedback or
create new tickets.

~~~
dozzie
So unlike JIRA, it's not a general purpose ticketing system, and apparently of
little use to anybody not working on front-end. Hardly an _alternative_.

